# Closed end pens- How to square without a mill?



## BigguyZ (Oct 29, 2009)

Do you need a pen mill to square closed end pens?  I usually use the PSI squaring jig and my disc sander for the larger diameter tubes, but that won't work with a closed end pen.  

So how do you all square your closed end pens?

Thanks!


----------



## Chasper (Oct 29, 2009)

I use disk sander free hand; sand a little, turn, repeat, repeat, repeat until the sanding disk touches the tube evenly all the way around.  Keep a bushing handing to check, if the bushing is inserted and there are no gaps anywhere around it, then it is square.


----------



## Sylvanite (Oct 29, 2009)

If I don't want to (or otherwise can't) use a mill to square the end, I first cut the ends reasonably close.  Then I mount the blank on a mandrel and turn it round (larger than my final dimension).  I remove it from the mandrel and sand the ends on a disk sander.  Because I turned it round, the outside is concentric to the tube - which also means that the tube ends are perpendicular to the table and square.  I use a light, rotating touch when sanding, so if even anything is slightly out of square, the effect is minimized.

I hope that helps,
Eric


----------



## BigguyZ (Oct 29, 2009)

Sylvanite said:


> If I don't want to (or otherwise can't) use a mill to square the end, I first cut the ends reasonably close.  Then I mount the blank on a mandrel and turn it round (larger than my final dimension).  I remove it from the mandrel and sand the ends on a disk sander.  Because I turned it round, the outside is concentric to the tube - which also means that the tube ends are perpendicular to the table and square.  I use a light, rotating touch when sanding, so if even anything is slightly out of square, the effect is minimized.
> 
> I hope that helps,
> Eric




That's excellent!

Thanks!


----------



## hrigg (Nov 1, 2009)

I took an old pen mill shaft and used a cutoff wheel in a Dremel tool to make it about an inch long.  That way my nylon sleeves fit the appropriate tubes, and I can use a pen mill.  If you're going tubeless, it's an even better fit.


----------



## ssajn (Nov 4, 2009)

I drill for a closed end pen on the lathe. Before I drill the hole I face the blanks with detail gouge. No need to use a pen mill
Dave


----------



## workinforwood (Nov 5, 2009)

I have several sizes of pen mill shafts and some of them are extra short to accommodate a closed end situation.  With a 7mm shaft though, you can simply pull the shaft further through the mill head so that less sticks out.  It's not like the mill head has to be touching your drill chuck when it is installed in the drill.  After you pull the 7mm shaft so that less sticks out, then make some sleeves to fit the tube you are using and the sleeves will made shorter as well.


----------



## RAdams (Nov 20, 2009)

I drill on the lathe, then glue the tube, then turn it and sand it on teh lathe. If you wanted to, you could sand, polish , and finish the end of the blank.


----------



## dogcatcher (Nov 21, 2009)

I made a pen sanding mill using a block of wood and piece of drill rod.   If you have a pretty square cut the sanding mill can do the finish work with minimal effort.


----------



## its_virgil (Nov 21, 2009)

I slide a second cutter head onto a pen mill shaft and tighten it down. 
This will shorten the pilot shaft and allow the pen mill to square the end of the blank. I use a pen mill for 7mm  pens and make shims for the various diameters of pen kit tubes.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


BigguyZ said:


> Do you need a pen mill to square closed end pens?  I usually use the PSI squaring jig and my disc sander for the larger diameter tubes, but that won't work with a closed end pen.
> 
> So how do you all square your closed end pens?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## dumbpens (Dec 7, 2009)

*dumbpens*

I use a small metal lathe and a cutter before reaching the desired diameter.  I cut it down to the brass tube.  Perfect square ends


----------



## snyiper (Dec 16, 2009)

If using a jig and disc sander anyway why noy make a similar jig with a V block to cradle the blank and square that way? That way you can use the same tool different jig.


----------



## jleiwig (Dec 16, 2009)

Just use a collet chuck on the lathe.  Turn the blank round and then mount in the collet chuck, cut to size, drill, tube, face, and turn.


----------

